# 5 trips in 12 days, earn $250 extra



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I have to stop driving for Uber so I can make more money.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I got this offer too. I think I'll do it.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I got 3 rides for $100 last year twice. Those were the last 6 rides I did.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I got this offer too. I think I'll do it.


I know a hotspot for shorties, I can complete this in about 1 hour 15 minutes.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Less trips means more money!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 648515


I mean, you have to take that for the community! 

Help the community lose money that is!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 648515


i wonder if $2 eats orders count?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> i wonder if $2 eats orders count?


They do!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I did Lyft for a day when they 
sent me an offer like this 😁


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I did Lyft for a day when they
> sent me an offer like this 😁


They're like drug dealers who haven't seen a really good customer in a long time, and suddenly pass them on the street where the customer says they've been sober for 6 months thanks to rehab. The drug dealer congratulates them, shakes their hand, and palms them a free 8-ball for good luck.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Uber'll make you a deal you can't refuse.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Why would they offer 250 for 6 rides. That’s insane. They r losing their shirt. What’s their motivation


----------

